
Covid-19: The Exponential Power of Now – With Prof. Nicholas Jewell - moopling
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZ957qhzcjI&feature=youtu.be
======
moopling
It's a bit slow to start, intro ends around 5 minutes, but probably the best
thing I've seen on COVID-19 so far.

